# temperature display on Edge 500?



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Where is the temperature display on the Edge 500? I've set each of the 4 displays to max info and I don't see any of them as a temperature guage.

You can set up to 8 different things to display for the 1st 3 screens, right? Other than that you can't really customize what is displayed or am I missing another way of customizing what is on the screen?


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

There is an option to select what data is displayed in each field.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

KingOfTheHill said:


> There is an option to select what data is displayed in each field.


no kidding? I was thinking there would be but I RTFM and I still don't know what the magic sequence of buttons to push...


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll post it in the am when I am at a computer.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

If it's anything like the 705 on the screen you select how many fields you want, you can then scroll through each field and select what data element you want it to show.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

6thElement said:


> If it's anything like the 705 on the screen you select how many fields you want, you can then scroll through each field and select what data element you want it to show.


ok that hint helped and I found the magic door into the customization screen. :thumbsup:


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

*Elevation calibration*

If I'm say next to the Pacific Ocean can I set the elevation to zero or is that a wrong assumption that sea level = 0 ft?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

thatdrewguy said:


> If I'm say next to the Pacific Ocean can I set the elevation to zero or is that a wrong assumption that sea level = 0 ft?


I think only the Edge 800 or a handheld model like the Oregon 450 allows an elevation calibration like that.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I think only the Edge 800 or a handheld model like the Oregon 450 allows an elevation calibration like that.


ah maybe calibrate was the wrong word to use. In the manual it mentions setting elevation points and I thought maybe sea level would be a good one for 0 feet. I remember old topo maps use to have Benchmark locations, do those still exist and I would just have to find one local to me to use as a reference elevation point?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

thatdrewguy said:


> ah maybe calibrate was the wrong word to use. In the manual it mentions setting elevation points and I thought maybe sea level would be a good one for 0 feet. I remember old topo maps use to have Benchmark locations, do those still exist and I would just have to find one local to me to use as a reference elevation point?


You are still talking about doing a manual calibration. With the 705, garmin introduced a feature that would allow the gps to auto calibrate the elevation based on any saved waypoint once the gps passed that point. You would want to use a location like a tralhead or some other point you would be likely to pass for this feature. That saved point won't do anything if you don't ride past it


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> You are still talking about doing a manual calibration. With the 705, garmin introduced a feature that would allow the gps to auto calibrate the elevation based on any saved waypoint once the gps passed that point. You would want to use a location like a tralhead or some other point you would be likely to pass for this feature. That saved point won't do anything if you don't ride past it


I found a BM @ 63' which is close to where I often ride past, so if my understanding is correct I should go to this location, and hopefully find the round BM that the USGS has placed in the pavement, set my elevation to 63 feet. Next time I ride by this point the Edge will automatically calibrate its elevation reading? That would be awesome, or do I need to manually tell it to calibrate? Sorry for all these noob questions.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

thatdrewguy said:


> I found a BM @ 63' which is close to where I often ride past, so if my understanding is correct I should go to this location, and hopefully find the round BM that the USGS has placed in the pavement, set my elevation to 63 feet. Next time I ride by this point the Edge will automatically calibrate its elevation reading? That would be awesome, or do I need to manually tell it to calibrate? Sorry for all these noob questions.


No, it doesn't work that way. If I want to calibrate the elevation on my Oregon, I would go to a benchmark, set my gps on the disc, and then go through the settings and manually enter the elevation.

For the Edge models that support it, you save a waypoint ANYWHERE and the GPS will automatically determine the elevation there. When the GPS passes that saved waypoint, it will automatically calibrate to the elevation of the waypoint. It's not as good as a manual calibration like the Oregon uses, but it's better than before when the Edge didn't have any sort of elevation calibration capability.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> For the Edge models that support it, you save a waypoint ANYWHERE and the GPS will automatically determine the elevation there. When the GPS passes that saved waypoint, it will automatically calibrate to the elevation of the waypoint. It's not as good as a manual calibration like the Oregon uses, but it's better than before when the Edge didn't have any sort of elevation calibration capability.


Thanks for the saved waypoint tip, I think I'm getting the hang of using this unit.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got to checkout the elevation points for a SportTracks friend, but it is theoretically possible to export elevation points to the device so they can be manually calibrated.


----------

